# Effective Strain for hand tremors



## shanapu (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have been a member of RIU for over a year now and finally am making my first post. I am a caregiver for a MMJ patient that suffers from hand tremors. The diagnosis has been either Essential tremor or Dystonia, the neurologist isn't quite sure. Either way, the normally prescribed meds for these conditions have side effects that are more bothersome than the condition they are intended to alleviate. We have been trying many different strains with little success. She (the patient) smoked some with friends in Florida 5 or 6 years ago and claims that it worked extremely well, unfortunately her friends had no idea what strain it was (all I know is that it was purchased in the Tampa Bay area 5 or 6 years ago.

Does anyone have any experience with treating this condition or know someone who does that could recommend a strain.

Thanks in advance


----------

